# Driving on Disability



## Sketch2000 (Jun 4, 2019)

Hey everyone,

I'm currently on SSDI. 

I'd like to be productive and rejoin the workforce.

I've been looking into Uber, Lyft, Door Dash, and more.

I understand while on SSDI you can't earn more then $1000 a month (as this would be considered substantial gainful activity). 

1) For those of you on Disability (SSDI), If you make less than 1000 a month do you still receive your full monthly benefits?

2) How do you go about filling your taxes? Have any of you filled an LLC?

3) Do you notify SSA and let them know your working and what you've made every week, month?? Or Just wait until you've filled taxes.

4) When you registered as a driver was there anything you did differently for taxation purposes/SSA?

Any information would be greatly appreciated.
I'm interested in Lyft or Doordash but Uber is still a possibility.

Chris


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

You need to contact an attorney, not an Internet forum.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Make sure it’s a disability attorney. 

You could also try and go the SSA office in your area, they’d at least have the income guidelines.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Sketch2000 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm currently on SSDI.
> 
> ...


According to Social Security you can make up to 1200 a month. What are you on disability for?


----------



## Sketch2000 (Jun 4, 2019)

TampaGuy said:


> You need to contact an attorney, not an Internet forum.


I've tried.
Most SSA/Disability attorneys are more interested In speaking to people who need help filling for disability benefits as that's where they make their money. I'm going to keep trying though.



R3drang3r said:


> According to Social Security you can make up to 1200 a month. What are you on disability for?


TY for your response. I'd rather not write about my disability.



MHR said:


> Make sure it's a disability attorney.
> 
> You could also try and go the SSA office in your area, they'd at least have the income guidelines.


I'm going to contact some more attorneys tomorrow. I'd contact the SSA as a last resort as it can prove risky and some people lose their benefits entirely.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Contact the ssdi office, ask them about net vs gross. If i get paid 1000 dollars and spend 300 on gas what happens?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Sketch2000 said:


> I've tried.
> Most SSA/Disability attorneys are more interested In speaking to people who need help filling for disability benefits as that's where they make their money. I'm going to keep trying though.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you can... Make sure you don't exceed the limit....


----------



## UStaxman (Aug 14, 2016)

Social Security will look at your NET Earnings- or in this case your net loss....
$1000 Gross on Uber/ month is between $0 and $500 maximum net.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Sketch2000 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm currently on SSDI.
> 
> ...


go to social security and talk to them...they give all the details. theres more to it than just monthly income. they have a trial work period where you can earn unlimited money without losing benefits. any month where you earn more than $800 is considered a trial month. once you have used up your 9 months then you are in extended eligibility where you can earn up to $1200 (as of 2019). if you might in the future have a chance of earning a ton of money then you DO NOT want to earn over that $800 per month! i could easily be making 4k per month doing uber in my area but i thought my limit was $1000 and blew my 9 months at a cheap part time job. SSA will talk to you and give you details. they even gave me reporting sheets and prepaid envelopes to report income.

oh and its also GROSS earnings...if you screw that up it will cost you.









i send them my uber statements.

you get full benefits until you cross the threshold. then you lose benefits for the month you went over

the LLC is up to you, ssa wont care.

yes, file taxes as a business owner, take all of your deductions and the low income credit...youll get a nice return. nothing you need to do with uber but give them your SSN or FEIN. all social security taxes will be paid with self employment taxes on your return but your NET income will be so low your SET will be 0


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sketch2000 said:


> I'm currently on SSDI.
> I'd like to be productive and rejoin the workforce.
> I've been looking into Uber, Lyft, Door Dash, and more.


Any chance of driving full time so you don't need SSDI?


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Any chance of driving full time so you don't need SSDI?


speaking for myself, not op, really, anyone that can work full time cannot get disability. they arent eligible. on a good month i could put in 80 hours but i average 40 per month. uber allows me to earn and not get fired. my last 2 jobs ended because of unreliability. i love that i work when i feel well enough to work and dont when i dont. not having the stress of a schedule, boss asking about all the sick days, etc. has made a huge difference in my life. i can be hospitalized and recovering for 6 months and just step back in like nothing happened.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

NotanEmployee said:


> speaking for myself, not op, really, anyone that can work full time cannot get disability. they arent eligible. on a good month i could put in 80 hours but i average 40 per month. uber allows me to earn and not get fired. my last 2 jobs ended because of unreliability. i love that i work when i feel well enough to work and dont when i dont. not having the stress of a schedule, boss asking about all the sick days, etc. has made a huge difference in my life. i can be hospitalized and recovering for 6 months and just step back in like nothing happened.


Thanks for your reply. But I just questioned the op because it seems as though he's limiting his work eligibility due to his benefits and not his disability by these 2 statements.


Sketch2000 said:


> I understand while on SSDI you can't earn more then $1000 a month (as this would be considered substantial gainful activity).
> 
> 1) For those of you on Disability (SSDI), If you make less than 1000 a month do you still receive your full monthly benefits?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I always love when Judge Judy goes after people on disability. "You can get married. You can take care of a home and raise three children. You can get on a plane and fly across the country. You can make your way to this studio and stand here for an hour while we're taping this program. But you're too disabled to work?"


----------



## Sketch2000 (Jun 4, 2019)

NotanEmployee said:


> go to social security and talk to them...they give all the details. theres more to it than just monthly income. they have a trial work period where you can earn unlimited money without losing benefits. any month where you earn more than $800 is considered a trial month. once you have used up your 9 months then you are in extended eligibility where you can earn up to $1200 (as of 2019). if you might in the future have a chance of earning a ton of money then you DO NOT want to earn over that $800 per month! i could easily be making 4k per month doing uber in my area but i thought my limit was $1000 and blew my 9 months at a cheap part time job. SSA will talk to you and give you details. they even gave me reporting sheets and prepaid envelopes to report income.
> 
> oh and its also GROSS earnings...if you screw that up it will cost you.
> 
> ...


TY So much for this. I'm far more eager to speak with SSA than I was before. I'm going to contact them tomorrow.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Any chance of driving full time so you don't need SSDI?


Unfortunately not.
Trust me, I'd like nothing better then to be able to work full time. I'm well educated and prior to my accident had my own office, an expense account and a good team of co workers. But that's behind me now. Uber and other ride share jobs provide a good opportunity for people like myself to work without having to worry about as schedule or sick days etc... all while allowing us to keep our health care and be part of society - pay taxes and be productive.



Coachman said:


> I always love when Judge Judy goes after people on disability. "You can get married. You can take care of a home and raise three children. You can get on a plane and fly across the country. You can make your way to this studio and stand here for an hour while we're taping this program. But you're too disabled to work?"


It's a shame.
Since the onset of my disability my life has changed tremendously. I think people on Disability should be commended for attempting to work (they don't have to). It shows there want to re enter society, better themselves and pay back into the system.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Jun 4, 2019)

NotanEmployee said:


> go to social security and talk to them...they give all the details. theres more to it than just monthly income. they have a trial work period where you can earn unlimited money without losing benefits. any month where you earn more than $800 is considered a trial month. once you have used up your 9 months then you are in extended eligibility where you can earn up to $1200 (as of 2019). if you might in the future have a chance of earning a ton of money then you DO NOT want to earn over that $800 per month! i could easily be making 4k per month doing uber in my area but i thought my limit was $1000 and blew my 9 months at a cheap part time job. SSA will talk to you and give you details. they even gave me reporting sheets and prepaid envelopes to report income.
> 
> oh and its also GROSS earnings...if you screw that up it will cost you.
> 
> ...


I spoke to SSA today (I wasn't able to make it to my local office so i contacted them over the phone).

I'm posting this information in the event anyone finds it useful.

- As eluded to above, your 9 month period has no income limit and does not affect your benefits whatsoever

- Your 9 month period includes any month you make over $880

- After your 9 month trial period, you must make less than $1220 Or you will lose your benefits. If you make more than $1220 You risk losing your benefits

- I asked how your benefits are affected when/if you pass the trial period (if you make $1000 do they deduct 1000 from your benefit amount and give you the balance?) But she couldn't provide any additional info..

- I also found some info re Medicare. If you return to work you can still keep your Medicare part a for up to 63 months (I believe) but will have to pay a premium to continue part b.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Sketch2000 said:


> It's a shame.
> Since the onset of my disability my life has changed tremendously. I think people on Disability should be commended for attempting to work (they don't have to). It shows there want to re enter society, better themselves and pay back into the system.


It's a shame the system is so abused. I have no doubt it's it's a lifesaver to those who really can't work.

In the US last year nearly 1 out of 5 claim some sort of disability.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Jun 4, 2019)

Coachman said:


> It's a shame the system is so abused. I have no doubt it's it's a lifesaver to those who really can't work.
> 
> In the US last year nearly 1 out of 5 claim some sort of disability.


Agreed. Those that abuse the system make it that much harder for people like myself (With a legitimate disability) to obtain financial support and medical care.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Coachman said:


> It's a shame the system is so abused. I have no doubt it's it's a lifesaver to those who really can't work.
> 
> In the US last year nearly 1 out of 5 claim some sort of disability.


I think you need to spend some time in Detroit


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Coachman said:


> It's a shame the system is so abused. I have no doubt it's it's a lifesaver to those who really can't work.
> 
> In the US last year nearly 1 out of 5 claim some sort of disability.


Have you ever applied for SSI/SSDI?

I just went through this process for my son, who has Autism. First diagnosed just before 1st grade, he spent all but the last few months of elementary school in a self-contained Learning Disabled classroom. Those last couple of months he was on "home instruction" because his issues became more than a "regular" school setting, even with a self-contained classroom could handle. For middle and high school, he is still going to a special needs school with a staff:student ratio of 1:2. Throughout his school career he's had all sorts of different therapies going... occupational, speech/language, behavioral, psychological, social skills, etc. Been under the care of a neurologist all this time, too, for both his autism and it's related issues and epilepsy.

Do you have any idea how many hoops I had to jump through to get them to finally send a letter saying, "Guess what?! You ARE disabled!"

And in a year or so, we get to do this all over again, even though this isn't a condition that's ever going to be cured or get "better".

There really is very little fraud going on in SSI/SSDI, and where there is, it will probably be uncovered in a year or two. If FRAUD is discovered, prison is a possibility, along with having to pay the amount taken fraudulently back. It's the only time SS benefits can be withheld to pay something back, like when The fraudster actually makes it yo the age of SSA benefits.

And then there are the risks for the doctors that helped commit the fraud, if there is any.

It's so easy to accuse when you just don't know.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Jun 4, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Have you ever applied for SSI/SSDI?
> 
> I just went through this process for my son, who has Autism. First diagnosed just before 1st grade, he spent all but the last few months of elementary school in a self-contained Learning Disabled classroom. Those last couple of months he was on "home instruction" because his issues became more than a "regular" school setting, even with a self-contained classroom could handle. For middle and high school, he is still going to a special needs school with a staff:student ratio of 1:2. Throughout his school career he's had all sorts of different therapies going... occupational, speech/language, behavioral, psychological, social skills, etc. Been under the care of a neurologist all this time, too, for both his autism and it's related issues and epilepsy.
> 
> ...


Yeah... it's a shameful and pathetic process.

I waited 4 years to be approved.

I once saw an elderly woman (probably in her 60's) in a wheelchair breathing oxygen from a tank get denied benefits...

It's sickening.

Then ppl wonder why "we" don't want to re enter the workforce or risk losing our benefits...


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Question for the OP.....

Can you "legally" drive commercially with said disability ?


----------



## Sketch2000 (Jun 4, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Question for the OP.....
> 
> Can you "legally" drive commercially with said disability ?


Yes


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Good for you then. Good luck !!


----------



## Sketch2000 (Jun 4, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Good for you then. Good luck !!


Thank you.


----------

